# Melting Chocolate with a little coffee



## maurie (May 4, 2009)

How can one melt 7oz of baking chocolate with 5 tablespoons of coffee without the chocolate seizing?


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I would say forget about it, think of doing things differently. Infuse cream with coffee, or mix some very strongly infused coffee water with whipping cream and/or butter and make a ganache with it instead.


----------



## cheft (May 19, 2009)

I add whole coffee beans to the tempered chocolate . Then remove before use. Use a strong oily freshly roasted :smoking:bean such as espresso or french roast. This will give you a coffee flavor without having to compromise your chocolate.

I use this to dip biscotti. Amazing flavor.

Good Luck!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Excellent Idea, I'll do it. Does this also relate to a Vanilla Pod ?

Believe it or not I have a recipe for chocolate marinaded chicken that calls for vanilla flavoring. I also have a recipe for veal and scallop ragout with vanilla.


----------



## cheft (May 19, 2009)

Why add vanilla to chocolate? What is the end product you are trying to achieve?


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Actually, now that I think about it... adding cocoa butter might help as well, if you want to do things exactly as you said. Otherwise, infusing a fat liquid such as cream with coffee will achieve asimilar effect.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Are you making writing chocolate? it should be fine as long as you mix while adding the liquid to the melted chocolate so it goes thru the seizing to smooth. You may need more a little more coffee, tsp or so. 

This is a common way of making writing chocolate.


----------



## maurie (May 4, 2009)

Thanks. That's sounds like a great idea!!!


----------

